# What does GPU-z install on my system



## wingman99 (Feb 27, 2008)

I would like to remove the component or components off my system however i can't find them, i know there their because my system remembers my settings.


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2008)

There is no uninstall. Just delete it wherever you save it and the corresponding links.


----------



## wingman99 (Feb 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> There is no uninstall. Just delete it wherever you save it and the corresponding links.


What corresponding links.


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2008)

I ment shortcuts if you made any.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2008)

gpu-z will create an entry in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z
this entry will not slow down your system or harm you in any other way. feel free to delete it any time though.

other than that, just delete the exe.


----------



## wingman99 (Feb 27, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> gpu-z will create an entry in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp\GPU-Z
> this entry will not slow down your system or harm you in any other way. feel free to delete it any time though.
> 
> other than that, just delete the exe.



Where does it save it's setting because i deleted GPU-Z and then downloaded a new GPU-Z and the settings for auto update where already saved on my system


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2008)

probably just a temp file in yuor temp folder.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2008)

those settings are stored in the registry key i listed


----------

